# Cordless tools



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

blackbear said:


> Mirka & Metabo sanders
> My old bosch made in usa jigsaw
> Still have everything else


Why did you sell your Festool tools?


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I've had my panasonic for about 10yrs and makitas for about 1/2 that. Both still going strong with everyday use.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Milwaukee showed some cool stuff today for their M18 line: hole hawg, charger that charges 3 batteries at once , shears, 7 1/4 Fuel saw, 5.0 batteries. 

It's always hop scotch, stick with one of the good brands and they'll keep bringing out cool stuff.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Golden view said:


> Milwaukee showed some cool stuff today for their M18 line: hole hawg, charger that charges 3 batteries at once , shears, 7 1/4 Fuel saw, 5.0 batteries.
> 
> It's always hop scotch, stick with one of the good brands and they'll keep bringing out cool stuff.


Damnit, another stupid tool company putting the blade on the wrong side of the saw.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I just realized it was blade right. The great thing about most cordless saws is they are almost like a worm drive with their small motor and blade left.


----------



## coffee- (Aug 22, 2014)

My primary experience has been Milwaukee, Hilti and Makita. 

Two of the guys I work with have the full lineup of Makita 18v. I don't like not knowing the battery charge and I do not like the circular saw. I do like ergonomics of the drills better then both Milwaukee and Hilti. 

I have used a lot of the hilti 14v and 18v tools, they are tough as nails. Even the 14v drills have loads of power (possibly more so then the 18v Milwaukee/Makita), they also have awesome customer service. But I really do not like the ergonimcs and none of the ones I have used have belt clips available for them which annoys me.

I personally have majority of Milwaukee's m18 line and have no complaints whatsoever...other then them releasing a radio that can charge the batteries a few months after I got my new jobsite radio. I can't say I've had bad/good customer service...as I have yet to have any issues to deal with after a year and a half or so of daily use.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

coffee- said:


> My primary experience has been Milwaukee, Hilti and Makita.
> 
> Two of the guys I work with have the full lineup of Makita 18v. I don't like not knowing the battery charge and I do not like the circular saw. I do like ergonomics of the drills better then both Milwaukee and Hilti.
> 
> ...


Coffee, I can vouch for thier customer service, it's absolutely awesome. I took an 18v roto hammer into them and they sent it back UPS. The whole ordeal including shipping time was 5 days.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I would have another vote against Makita. I like their tools and how many tools are available in cordless. I don't like their batteries. Mine are sitting on the shelf right now because I got tired of buying batteries. 
I do think there is another thing to think about with the batteries. The problem with my Makita batteries is that they stopped taking a charge. In my mind I'm thinking I could have gotten more life out of them. DeWalt on the other hand will take a charge for years longer than Makita. The problem I see is that the DeWalt will charge, but not run for very long. The battery is worn out and needs to be replaced, but we keep using them, just cursing when they run down quickly. Makita might be avoiding this problem by shutting the batteries down when they get to this point.
Or they shut them down so you have to buy more.
This is based on my personal experience only.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm starting to curse makita too. Two bad batteries in 2 weeks. I'm gonna keep buying their bare tools but buy knock-off batteries from amazon. I've had good luck with those so far. Cheap. Can buy 3 bigs for the price of 2 Makitas and still have beer money.


----------



## Pitto (Nov 17, 2013)

i have been running aftermarket batteries now for about 2 years or so, no problems with them at all. I too will continue using them, until Makita sort out their battery issue.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pitto said:


> i have been running aftermarket batteries now for about 2 years or so, no problems with them at all. I too will continue using them, until Makita sort out their battery issue.


Good to know. Have you got a name/seller that stands out for a source?


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had good luck taking batteries in for warranty. Especially if you go to a Factory service center.


----------

